# Shot an S&W 9mm M&P Automatic Today...



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

...but only a few shots.

I was surprised at how light the trigger pull on that pistol is.

Anyway, in a nutshell,

No darned key lock on this one

Quite comfortable; the rear grip straps can be changed. One comes in the gun and there are two others included along with a spare magazine.

Reliable, but again I only fired a few rounds of ball ammunition.

The sights were well-regulated and the gun was "on" at least out to 15 yards.

It is possible that with enough guns and enough shots some unforseen problems _could_ crop up and I've not followed discussions on this pistol, but with this first brief introduction I was very favorably impressed.

Subjective to be sure, but I liked the grip angle much better than that of my Glock 17.

Best.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*S&W M&P 9mm*

S&W is banking on this one to improve their place in the L E market. I am not suprized that the lock is not there. I know that with my department they felt that the safety on the S&W was a deturant and thus opted for the Sig because it did not have a safety or a magazine disconnector. I think that that kind of thinking was very stupid but if you have the safety and something goes wrong some lawyer is going to try and sue because the safety was not engaged. If they had the lock I am sure that some lawsuit would want all oFficers to carry with the lock locked. "Excuse me bad guy, could you stop shooting until I find my key and unlock my gun."


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear it is a nice gun. But, be aware that many guns out there have replacable back straps now. So, there are quite a few similiarly nice guns out there


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

What ever happened to the reports of the gun coming apart during fireing?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I hear it is a nice gun. But, be aware that many guns out there have replacable back straps now. So, there are quite a few similiarly nice guns out there


We all know that your favorite pistol started it.

Beretta's new Px4 has it too.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> What ever happened to the reports of the gun coming apart during fireing?


First I've heard of it. Could you provide a link?

I'm waiting on the .45ACP versions of the Px4 and M&P before I'll buy a plastic fantastic. I like the Px4's external hammer and DA with manual safety more. Anyone compare the triggers between the two? Or compared to the P99 or SW99?

There seem to be quite a few no ILS, no magazine disconnect M&P's floating around so it really doesn't surprise me.

Should we expect a review on your site on S&W's latest pistol soon?


----------



## soldonm&p (Sep 22, 2006)

I bought the s&w m&p 9 two weeks ago. shot it last week .I shot 200 rounds out of it and man it was the sweetest gun I have ever shot..


----------

